# Glue that finger cut with superglue



## Alex (12/10/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/LifeProTips/comments/2izu2w/lpt_if_you_cut_yourself_glue_your_skin_back/


----------



## NickT (13/10/14)

Guitarists and drummers on tour have been doing this for years. 

Pop blister> cover in superglue> and you're good to go again the next night.


----------

